# Arnold Schwarzenegger is 64



## Curt James (Jul 29, 2011)

Arnold celebrated his 64th birthday July 30th!





YouTube Video










 Happy Birthday Arnold!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2011)

Curt James said:


> Arnold celebrated his 64th birthday July 30th!



With his ugly-ass maid..

Happy Birthday Ahnold.


----------



## squigader (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow! It's almost hard to believe. In my mind, he's always been just at the age his characters have been. I definitely wish him another 64 after what he's done for bodybuilding and all the great films he was in.


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

So how much do you think he benches now?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 3, 2011)

What was his max bench then? I doubt he's doing heavy weights right now.


----------



## Bobbyt450 (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgot to post this one curt lol






Happy bday arnie


----------

